# LMB question



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok, not a pro here and started catching large mouth on purpose last year so keep that in mind please.

I've been lucky enough to catch a lot of bass over the last year and I know there are basically two types of bass; the most notable coference being the lateral line between the two.

Here is my question: I caught a good sized bass the other night that was more gray looking than green, and it's mouth seemed too small for it's body. The markings were normal otherwise. But it kinda looked like a 2.5# head on a 4# bass?

What gives? Is this bass some kind of inbred or oddity? I'll post the same pic I did of it the other night for a reference. Not sure why this is bothering me so much but I just haven't seen one like it before any ideas are appreciated.







The mouth is completely stretched out here and the angle isn't the best, but the mouth should have been larger IMO....

Mr. A


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Looks ok, and that doesn't look anywhere 4lbs. Looks more like 2 lbs. Your also going to see different body shapes on bass in the area. After tourney fishing for years there is not much standard size in mouth size really. There is allot of over weighing mentaly though. Once you start acurately weighing bass you get real good at looking at them or holding them and knowing the weights.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Their coloration will vary with changing light conditions. (Muddy water, depth, cover) they will tend to change colors to better blend in with their immediate surroundings, and can take a while to fully change. Usually, a light colored fish is an indication of either dirty water or living deep. (Usually)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Thats a bucket mouth for sure. Id say it is more 2.5lbs. But the color looks normal everything looks good to be. Also its got some blood in the tail def a spawner too. You also gotta put that into consideration that spawning bass are putting all their energy into spawning which might make them more dull or greyish. Just my 2cents

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

mcoppel said:


> Looks ok, and that doesn't look anywhere 4lbs. Looks more like 2 lbs. Your also going to see different body shapes on bass in the area. After tourney fishing for years there is not much standard size in mouth size really. There is allot of over weighing mentaly though. Once you start acurately weighing bass you get real good at looking at them or holding them and knowing the weights.


Like I said, the pic of a bad angle, but at 21" I just don't see how it can be a 2# bass. I measured it along the spine, not down the side. Especially when you consider it isn't missing any meals, 2#'s seems lite.... But, it wasn't close to a personal best, and I had a witness, so it's cool either way. I won't argue the point anymore.

Great info otherwise! The ponds was dirty and high but by no means is the pond deep..... by lake standards anyway. Explains the color easily enough, and I guess I'll have to look at bass like a dog. may be the same Purebred breed, but there is always variation!

Thanks fellas, I can put that one to rest now!

Mr. A


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Its just a skinny lm. Probably nearly comatose during winter and there wasn't enough bait to chase on that pond. 

Also lmb have pigment in them just like people. So if they were deep out of sun for a long time they turn almost white. Now that they're moving shallow you'll see more really dark green ones soon.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Mr. A said:


> Like I said, the pic of a bad angle, but at 21" I just don't see how it can be a 2# bass. I measured it along the spine, not down the side. Especially when you consider it isn't missing any meals, 2#'s seems lite.... But, it wasn't close to a personal best, and I had a witness, so it's cool either way. I won't argue the point anymore.
> 
> Great info otherwise! The ponds was dirty and high but by no means is the pond deep..... by lake standards anyway. Explains the color easily enough, and I guess I'll have to look at bass like a dog. may be the same Purebred breed, but there is always variation!
> 
> ...


21" down the spine would make it around 18" nose to tail on its side. All fish should be measured while laying on its side.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

for even 18" only 2lbs still sounds small too me. i fish somewhere notorious for skinny fish and 18" are normally just shy of 3lbs or 4 lbs but def measure from the side nose tip to tail tip.so i would say 2.5 maybe close to 3 idk it doesnt really look odd but yes thats not a great angle. i had the same problem wondering what my fish weighed so i finally bought a digital scale. if your a member of dicks sporting goods rewards program u should have gotten or be getting some coupons for diff stuff one in there for 20% off rapala accesories. i got mine last year on the same deal ended up about 15 bux but it was a F&S scale and coupon. good luck keep catching them thats more then ive gotten this yr


----------

